# New Designers needs som guidance!



## Que Tees (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi!I'm Robin Rydenhov and together with my partner, Jacob Kroon we form the company Que? Tees in the very south of Sweden.
We're both the age of 22 and have no experience of business enterprise, and therefore want to cooperate with experienced people in the streetwear trade.


we need the t-shirts and the totebags to be 100& ecologic cotton.



We have some questions to ask:


1.Were looking for an dtg printer , anywhere in the world aslong they're good, to print our t-shirts, and we also need blank t-shirts?


2. A good screenprinter to print on totebags and we need blank totebags?



3. a good company that can provide with Tags/labels, packages etc.


4. Or just an company like Merchline // Official Online Storefront Provider 


Look at our work and add us on Facebook! " Q Que Tees" 





Yours Sincerely / 


Robin Rydenhov


----------

